# wet sheet rock



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2010)

should I remove wet sheet rock from baseboard area or let it dry and then replace baseboard? The same room has flooded several times, but now it is fixed. sheet rock is soft about 6 inches up from floor.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I would remove the sheetrock & replace it with new, the old stuff will never be strong, will probably warp & bubble, & could or does have mold now. 

But before I replaced the sheetrock i would FIX THE LEAK  

I have no good advice for the concrete.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I would just cut the drywall up about a foot and replace it. One sheet will allow you replace 32 ft. Or you cut 8" up and one sheet will allow you to replace 48 ft. Remember to keep the new drywall at least 1/2" above the floor. Oh, and while the old drywall is off, mark the stud locations...makes it easier for nailing the baseboard back on.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd let it dry, and then replace it. Wet rock is a royal pain to work with, let it dry out and the cut and replace.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Absolutely replace it and any insulation that also might of got wet.

The last thing you need is a mold invasion.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely replace the rock. It's a pain to try and finish a joint near the floor and get i looking right. You might want to consider replacing up to the 4' tapered joint. Drywall's not that expensive and you'll have to repaint the whole area anyway...


----------

